# Eastern Weather Forum



## Madroch (Nov 29, 2010)

Is down to basically one board... query whether it will be sufficient to sate my weather weenie jones this year?

EDIT:  Sorry: missed the related thread... my bad.  SEARCH first.....


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 29, 2010)

Are you talking about easternuswx.com?  If you are try Americanwx.com.  New board same characters.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

